# Help With a Old Movie about a Green Monster



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2008)

No not godzilla or hulk. It's about some kid who gets this green stuff spilled all over him and becomes a monster and fights off bad people and such. I dunno i don't remember it well but i wanna check it out. It's a really ugly green monster looking dude. He had like three movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Toxic Avenger? 

I don't know, sounds like Toxic Avenger, but, at the same time, it doesn't.


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 16, 2008)

Creature from the Black Lagoon? probably not.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 16, 2008)

That is definitely the Toxic Avenger.  Those movies are fuckin metal as hell ha


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you know about when the movie was made?


----------



## Otogakure Tsunade (Jun 16, 2008)

Toxic Avenger for sure. Did he have a mop/ blind girlfriend etc? Lived in Troma.


Either that or was it swamp thing.



>_> you make my heart sing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2008)

Didn't you just describe like 90 percent of super hero movies?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea toxic Avenger....id say those are mid 80s movies...


----------

